# Colonoscopy Jitters....It's Been 11 Years Since My Last One...I'm Frightened!!



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

My doctor has a colonoscopy scheduled for me for July 22nd. I realize that's a few weeks away yet, but I'm gettin' downright NERVOUS about it!! I haven't had one since 1991, so I'm long overdue. I think folks with Ulcerative Colitis need to be checked at least every couple of years. So I got fussed at a little bit during my last appointment







But I'm gonna bite the bullet and just go get it done this time. That will get it out of the way for a while I hope. I've had about 3 of these before, and have done fine during all of them. But for some reason, this time I have a big fear that the medication isn't going to work for me, and that I will feel everything







I know that's silly, and chances are that, if it worked in the past, it will work this time too. But that's just been worrying me. I also can't remember whether or not I passed a lot of gas afterwards?? Seems like I was able to hold it until I got home, because my Mom never told me that I embarrassed myself, LOL







That has me worried this time too. My husband is taking me this time, and I NEVER pass gas in front of him!! I haven't done it one time in the 8 years we've been married. I always make a mad dash to the bathroom for stuff like that. (My Mom sort of raised me that way...keep that sort of stuff in the bathroom, LOL







I know my husband thanks her, LOL!!) But I don't want to lose control of my colon and start passing gas in front of Mr. McCall...YIKES!! Also, the recovery area is only a few beds with a curtain inbetween them, so everybody else in there would hear me too







I dunno, that just is a scary thought for me. I guess I'm being silly...I was also wondering, can I request something for nausea before the test?? Because during my last colonoscopy, I vomited a LOT after the test. For some reason, my body didn't handle the sedation very well at all. It probably has something to do with that, and also with being so HUNGRY by the time the test actually rolls around!! It took me a while before I could even leave to go home after the test, because I couldn't stop throwing up. Is it okay to ask the nurse for something for nausea beforehand??Also, how long are you guys and gals usually 'out of it' afterwards?? My appointment is at 11am, and my hubby is going to try to take the day off. He works 3rd shift, so he doesn't normally go in until midnight. But should I be okay by then?? I mean, will I be awake enough to take care of myself by that time?? I can't remember all this stuff!! When I was a little girl, my Mom sort of took care of me, so I don't remember a lot of it. Thanks for listening all...I don't know why I'm so nervous!! UGH!!


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

Don't be nervous... you'll be fine!







the colonoscopy was probably the easiest test of all the ones I had done. Recovery time was minimal... I think maybe a couple hours at most... just like when you get put under to have teeth pulled... bad example, I know... sorry... but it's a very similar recovery. I don't recall passing gas at all when I came to... and if I did before I woke up... well nobody told me about it, and musta kept it to themselves... either way... nothing to be embarassed of if it does happen... your husband should understand that it's a result of the test and you don't have control of it. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## StayingAboveIt (Jun 4, 2001)

Wow, I was just going to post something similar...I have IBS, and it has been 11 years since my last one.I had one done when i was 10 and they removed 2 polyps. I don't know why I have put it off for so long =[Mark


----------



## iainshaw (Apr 27, 2002)

Well as now proclaim myself as the expert of colonscopies after having my first today (thats a joke by the way !!!) what I would say is that yes I was full of gas afterwards, BUT I was told by the nurses that they WANT to hear that gas coming out after the procedure, in fact they would not let us go until we had passed as much as we could. If you are embarassed about passing gas infront of your husband, ask the staff to keep him separate from you until you are ready to go, and explain to them why. They are there to look after your every comfort and so they should be sympathetic to it. They themselves will not bat an eyelid if you let rip whilst there, and you have to remember that the person in the next bed is likely to be in exactly the same boat, you may not even see them through the curtains (or they see you) and most importantly of all, when you walk back out the doors of the endoscopy suite you will NEVER see these people again. Being a man (though this may sound more like a boy thing) I was actually trying to out do the person in the curtain next to me, if they passed wind, I passed more etc etc..As for the nausea and vomiting, I seem to remember another post on these boards some time back and their advice was mention it to the doctors and nurses before they start and they should be able to add an anti-emetic to the drug cocktail. I also was very concerned about the drugs not working, but ended up being totaly out of it, but not out of it in a general anaesthetic sort of way, but just totally relaxed. The drug they used for me also has mild amnesic properties (which is why I can't remember the name of it) so I have NO recollection of the procedure past the consultant putting the loopy juice into my arm. I woke up about an hour after the procedure, stayed in recovery for another 30 minutes, went home, slept for 2 hours and then here I am now, don't need looking after anymore, so you should be OK with your husbands work schedule.Hope everything goes well, we'll be thinking of ya.Iain


----------

